# Impossible de configurer dis Siri



## gaetanh34 (10 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je n’arrive pas à configurer dis Siri alors que le micro marche et Siri fonctionne très bien si j’appuie sur le bouton. 
Merci d’avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Mcbm (11 Juillet 2019)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je n’arrive pas à configurer dis Siri alors que le micro marche et Siri fonctionne très bien si j’appuie sur le bouton.
> Merci d’avance pour votre aide.



Sur quel modèle d’Apple watch ?
Normalement ça se fait tout seul.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2019)

Oui , il n'y a pas de réglage a faire


----------

